# POISON IVY



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

It's a pest right? haha Whats everyone's strongest poison ivy killer?


----------



## DaHen (Sep 5, 2018)

Been using "Roundup's Poison Ivy plus Tough Brush Killer" with great success. It comes concentrate then I mix it in a bottle sprayer.


----------



## opiespank (Apr 4, 2018)

i use this also. i had some big vines going up a few trees and I cut them and sprayed this into the cuts. Works well dealing with the small vines and leaves at ground level also.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

mpoland33 said:


> It's a pest right? haha Whats everyone's strongest poison ivy killer?


Crossbow works pretty well.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

If you already have triclopyr (e.g. Clover, Chickweed, and Oxalis Killer - aka CCO) for your lawn, it works well against poison ivy, too.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tank mix of gly, crossbow, and an NIS helped me eradicate english ivy. I am sure it would be just as effective on poison ivy


----------

